# Move far....can fish survive??



## Basolisk (Oct 11, 2007)

Ok here is my delima. I am moveing at the end of the month from Toronto to Halifax. Obviousely it will be done in a one big trip move. The drive from where I live now to where I will be liveing will take 22 hours. Thats if you drive stright through stoping for nothing but gas and timmys. Thing is I will be solo driveing with a large trailer so it will be more like 36 hours. I want to bring my fish along but I dont know if they will survive this. Pluss I have no clue how to pack them up for sutch a move..

So the thing is, should I move them or give them away?


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

Most practical thing, honestly, is to sell your fish and start over.

Otherwise, what I'd do is:

Get a large cooler or two with tight lids and a couple of battery operated air pumps/airstones, fill them about a 1/3 of the way with dechlorinated tap water, put in the fish...and roll.

Don't feed the fish for 3-4 days prior so that they won't pollute the coolers.

When you arrive, you could get a couple of larger rubbermaids and some sponge filters so that you can take your time unpacking and setting up your tank...


----------



## Basolisk (Oct 11, 2007)

Figgured as mutch..... Ok fish for sale. Price....Free!!!


----------



## Tigerdat (Jun 29, 2008)

I have driven fish from Colorado to California(2 days) and from Vermont to Colorado(3 days). I used a large ice chest and I purchased a 300 watt power inverter that plugged into a cigarette lighter. I connected it to a air pump with a foam filter on it and to a 100 watt heater. When I stopped for the night I brought the ice chest into the hotel room and plugged it in the wall.


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

Yeah, it can be done. I went from san antoino to Michigan in 24 hours and 24 mountain dew's. I had 2 dogs on my lap but no fish at the time and a trailered car on the back of the u haul 

The power inverter thing does work but I've always figured I would sell or give the fish away if I move cause I like to buy fish and what a great opportunity to do that when I get settled in!


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

A power inverter would be a must to me. With that, it seems reasonable that it would work. Depends on how attached you are to your fish.


----------



## Basolisk (Oct 11, 2007)

Whell I gust gave them away to a fellow forum reader. About 20 adult fish in all. All for free! I only kept my 4 small fry. I wont have to use mutch water for them. Maby a 2l coke bottle?? Any how I will keep the water in my canister filter and maby keep the crushed gravel in a pale or two with some watter.


----------



## mr.fuji (Aug 30, 2007)

Good luck with the move.


----------

